# Weird at Work



## TaciturnGirl (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I hope I'm posting in the right section.

I often have weird, awkward, embarrassing (whatever you want to call it) situations happen to me at work, if not these then downright bad days. I tend to overthink these situations for days which led me to the idea of creating this thread.

I was thinking we could use this thread to describe the daily weird situations/bad days at work; and fellow SAS users can evaluate the situation giving their opinions on the situation (No trolls or bullies please). I hope that sharing our stories can act as a form of catharsis and provide us with validation that we are not weird and even if someone says you were acting weird on a certain day there's always tomorrow to improve (I hope)! 

As its Saturday I don't have any work stories to share but be warned I'll probably be back frequently with my stories.

Later Guys


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

It's difficult working with people when everyone there (who were there before I came along), have all bonded. I feel as if I'm interrupting or something.

I don't know how to fit in as these people know each other and have formed their own groups. When you're new it's so tough. Having SA doesn't help either when it's coming to try and be confident.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

my worst story probably comes from presentations in my past job.I was getting so nervous that my voice staggered and I couldn't hit right keys on computer because my hands were trembling out of control. I hate that look of pity my coworkers gave me then. So embarrassing :/


----------



## Artemis07 (Aug 30, 2013)

So this thread is meant to vent about bad days at work??

I really need to vent and maybe some opinions.. I work at an animal clinic and I'm a animal- technician/nurse (whatever you call it in english). And my boss, i work with her for half a day in the week, she always acts so high and mighty. She's a veterinarian. When i work with her, i feel dumb and silly. When i ask her something she answers with a face like "duhh..". When I start a new job I hate it to be the new one in the group and i act very modest and subservient (like a robot). I just feel so uncomfortable around her. When i'm at the phone at work with clients I can talk loudly and laugh and talk more like myself. But once I hang up the phone it's Robot mode.
I keep in mind it's only for half a day per week, but everytime I feel really bad when i get home..


----------



## greengirl (Apr 7, 2014)

I call myself weird all the time. I embrace it and I think people appreciate me for my quirks. Every group needs variety after all and being 'weird', 'unique', 'special' or whatever you want to call it makes us interesting.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm weird because I'm unfortunately the only woman that "comes in, does her job, then leaves"..

Yeah.. a lot of them TELL you that's what they do, but it's the total opposite. I call them HENS.. that's right female chickens.

I call work, the HEN HOUSE.

They act like the work area is "their little *Nest*."

They get their "*Feathers"* ruffled very easily.

They *"Hen-peck"* the new workers.

They damn near "*Lay an egg"* when something trivial happens.

They sit there in groups "*Clucking and scratching"* for scraps (gossip)..

And when a male is around, they let him *"Rule the Roost"..

*There is a *Pecking Order* amongst the workers.

When the s*** hits the fan? They will run like a bunch of chickens scattering to get out of the way of a Mack Truck.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's the lead co-worker..


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Here's the lead co-worker..


haha thanks for making my day


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I feel like I'm a totally useless robot at my workplace. Even though I have been working at my place for almost less than a month, I never seem capable of taking initiative at anything I do. When I am working with someone else, they are always the ones who know exactly what to do, while I just stand and wait for their directions. Whenever I try to express my opinion, they immediately correct me or ignore me making me feel like an inexperienced idiot. I just feel like a windup doll sometimes, and it sucks.


----------



## TaciturnGirl (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Had a rubbish day at work today. 

One of the managers at my work place made a snide remark about my telephone manner (which isn't bad) she just doesn't like me because I too come in, do my job, then leave so she was taking any opportunity to make a dig at me.

Now that I'm writing this post it doesn't seem like such a big deal (which is good because that's the point of this thread) but I have to ask why do people at work who are well liked and good at their jobs have to target us. 

I just don't get it :get


----------



## lagrenuda (May 30, 2014)

I work in a fast food restaurant 
so its me and 3 or 4 other people standing in front of the line of food serving it to the customers 
today everybody was talking to each other and I was stuck in the middle of their conversation literally they were talking back and forth to each other and I had to be standing in the middle of it :blank I felt pretty uncomfortable :?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

My wonderful disappearing co-worker.

I call her the magician. One minute she's in the lab, and the next min. *POOF! *Houdini!!

it's not like it's accidental either. She'll shut her door to exam room to make you think she's with a patient. You open the door, and you find out you've been in that whole lab for over an hour -* by yourself* seeing the patients.

She's really slick too! She'll come walking back into the lab with linen in her arms,or a cup of water/tea to make it look as if she had just left for a few seconds..

in offices, it might be fine and well, whereas in medical facilities? it's a no no..

what really fried my chicken mcnuggets today? there was a peer panel interview that she went to without telling me. no problem..

45 mins. later, the manager who heads the peer panel review came over and asked: "Where's S.?"

So the meeting was *30 mins*., where was S. *an hour later*. - and still missing?

I finally got fed up when she DID show up and said: "The manager was looking for you.. and you weren't here. All i can say, is Man!* You sure do love to disappear, don't ya'??!*

and of course, this devout, catholic began lying. I couldn't deal, so i walked away. Scared the crap out of her. You know what she does? She begins washing her hands obsessively.

4x..:blank

No sweetheart, you can't wash away that guilt!


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I think my only problem, realistically, is that I'm too softspoken.. Which obviously stems from my anxiety, but i don't really think theres really anything wrong with me that would constitute making a big deal out of it, although it seems that other people make it that way. I got a job as a cashier and i hope i can overcome my low confidence when it comes to speaking up loud and clearly. People at my job keep asking, "huh, what?" Whenever i say something and thats embarrassing enough already, lol.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I sit at my desk and stare at the computer even if i'm not having any work to do so that I don't make eye contact with other people. If I do make an eye contact with a person I know, they would expect me to smile and say hi or whatever....So, I just pretend I din't see them when they...rarely...see me and come near me to tell a hi -_-

And though I feel like talking to somebody sometimes,...it usually happens that when they do talk to me, I feel they are interfering by coming into my personal space :/ and i shoo them off...literally waving my hand and cutting them off -_-


----------



## Violagirl (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm currently working as a teacher's aide at a daycare. Man, have I had some interesting, weird moments.

The afternoon teacher that I work with one day asked me to bring a laminator with laminating sheets to the classroom for the kids, insisting it would be in the break room. So I go and look around and have no clue on what the hell I'm supposed to look for. I go back to ask her again and she says it should be on the desk. I go back and look and see many different instruments but nothing that says "Laminator" on it. So I end up grabbing the board cutter of out desperation and she sees that and says, "That's not the Laminator..." I awkwardly laugh and say "yeah, grabbed this by mistake. I'll ask my boss about where it might be." So I run to put the board cutter back and sure enough, my boss has the laminator with sheets in her office....

Had another day where I put a three-year-old's diaper on backwards. I have no experience with children that young, let alone with putting on diapers, so did the best I could and after asking the kid if the diaper felt ok, which he said yes to, I assumed it was all fine. His mom comes to pick him up and decides to take him into the bathroom to change it. She goes back into the classroom and talks to the teacher about the diaper being on backwards...The teacher comes out to tell me about and says that she'll show me how to properly put on one of his diapers the next day.

Those are the top two weird, awkward situations that I've had so far but will post if I think of any more.


----------



## Arina123 (Jun 27, 2014)

*drama*

First it started out with a fight with a coworker. Then she quit. Now she wants her job back. My boss came and asked me what I thought about that and I said I didn't think it would be a good idea. So he told her that some people at work weren't comfortable with her coming back. She texted my other coworker and said she knew it was us that didn't want her back. Then another coworker who is still friends with the recently unemployed started acting shady towards me. I usually get anxiety around her so this made it worse. I thought I was going to have to work with her today but by the grace of God, I didn't.


----------

